# Tristate Powder Coating



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a Quality PC job from the pics!!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Good preparation helps.....every riser will be bead blasted first, the process actually removed some minor flaws I thought I was going to have to live with.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Just spoke with Craig.......Special Dealer pricing available, call Craig @ 1-334-441-9657


----------



## Thorgisl (Mar 14, 2008)

*Nice!*

Wow, Beautiful work.

Can you do Mossy Oak? :wink: Just kidding.

Can you do any riser (CNC) and what other colours are available?

Very Interested.

Thanks

Thor


----------



## 2EARLEY (Jun 25, 2006)

Is bead blasting the same thing as sand blasting?


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

2EARLEY said:


> Is bead blasting the same thing as sand blasting?


Bead blasting is the process of removing surface deposits by applying fine glass beads at a low pressure without damaging the surface.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Still here coating away!


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

*powdercoating*

is that flat black on the bow in the picture or gloss black? what kind of turnaround time?


----------



## gibbo21b (Jun 20, 2007)

I would like to get the limbs done on my x force, would i send just the limbs or the whole bow


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

It is a semi gloss/satin finish. Thats my bow  




STELLIX said:


> is that flat black on the bow in the picture or gloss black? what kind of turnaround time?


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

gibbo21b said:


> I would like to get the limbs done on my x force, would i send just the limbs or the whole bow


You can't powder coat limbs.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I got that bow done overnight! It depends on what they are running at the time. I would say 3 days at the mose....Give them a call.



STELLIX said:


> is that flat black on the bow in the picture or gloss black? what kind of turnaround time?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

CHAMPION2 said:


> It is a semi gloss/satin finish. Thats my bow





BAArcher said:


> I got that bow done overnight!


So...whose bow is it?


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> So...whose bow is it?


It "was" mine, we did some AT wheeling and dealing...........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Gotcha. who did the limbs and are they just painted? We (Aim Low) have several turkey bows that we are thinking of dipping or coating black.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Painted by Elite




[email protected] said:


> Gotcha. who did the limbs and are they just painted? We (Aim Low) have several turkey bows that we are thinking of dipping or coating black.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

just got a Conquest 4 done......I'll post pics later!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Hurry I want to see pics before its sold.


BAArcher said:


> just got a Conquest 4 done......I'll post pics later!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Hurry I want to see pics before its sold.


We can add the Conquest 4 picture next to the Elite XXL picture when you sell her!


----------

